

Idea to Prototype to Kickstarter in 3.5 Weeks - kylescheele
http://www.ridiculo.us/?p=820

======
josscrowcroft
This is fantastic, congrats. If I had an iPhone I'd back it!

If you could do a version for ancient Nokia phones (the kind with monophonic
ringtones) I'd be all over it!

Though not sure about the reward tiers. The high-ticket ones just don't sound
very appealing... Might have made more sense to have a slightly more expensive
tier for your choice of colour, or for two or more bought together.

~~~
kylescheele
Haha. Not sure how much of a market there'd be for those Nokia phones...
although I do miss the original Snake game.

The higher reward tiers are really just there for kicks and grins.

Unfortunately, Kickstarter's newest requirements for design projects don't let
you sell multiple copies of a reward. And custom colors are super-expensive
(several hundred dollars to set up and run a custom color) to the point where
it isn't viable for us yet.

------
biot
And at $25 for some injection-molded plastic, it's no doubt hugely profitable
if/when they recoup the initial tooling costs.

~~~
kylescheele
The if/when is the issue. :)

Those initial tooling costs are steep!

------
skeoh
Interesting read, but the author needs to ease up on the bold text. Bold text
is for key points only and loses its meaning when overused.

I counted 159 words in the summary, of which 85 were bolded (53%).

~~~
kylescheele
That's fair. I'll try to ease up next time. I can get a little overzealous
with my bolding when I get excited.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting story. It will be interesting to see if it reaches its goal, how
many would you sell if you "sold" it on thingaverse ? How many musicians use
this style? Etc.

~~~
kylescheele
Thanks! We're interested to see what happens as well.

Thingaverse/shapeways are certainly options too, but they don't give the same
polished product that injection-molding does.

We're hoping that the WeeWow will expose a lot more musicians to this style.
Since traditional talkboxes are expensive ($180 bucks or so) a lot of
musicians have heard of talkboxes, but not very many have ever used one. Even
if they never record with one, we're hoping the WeeWow will give musicians
something to experiment with. There are never too many ways to make cool
sounds. :)

